# Large Python found in bedroom.



## RoryBreaker (Jun 21, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-...-beach-bedroom-north-queensland-monty/7530776


----------



## Raymonde (Jun 21, 2016)

seems a bit mean to take him from his home, he's been living there for 15 years.... :-(


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah , imagine the size of the turds that snake has been leaving in the roof !


----------



## Raymonde (Jun 21, 2016)

I was thinking it would really suck if he went to the toilet while in the house...


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 21, 2016)

So for 15 years this Scrubbie has been residing in the house without any problems but as soon as it is sighted again and there is money to be made by selling the story to the media plebs, "Monty" gets an eviction notice served upon him at 4.30am in the morning, and has to live out his days sucking down sewer rats!! ***? Evrydorrar counts ey sistah!


----------



## Wally (Jun 21, 2016)

Title suggested I'd visited a different site.....


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 22, 2016)

Wally said:


> Title suggested I'd visited a different site.....



Lol!


----------

